# dns server might not be available



## JoeU (Jul 1, 2013)

This is the msg (dns server might not be available) I get when I try to sign in to internet. I have been unable to access the internet for 10 days.
My DSL internet provider is Juno and my phone service is with Verizon. Juno tells me Verizon says its a billing problem. Verizon says there is no problem and never has been one since my service started in 2003.
Is there any way out of this circle jerk? What kind of arrangement does Juno have with Verizon ?
Any help will be appreciated.

Joe


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

You might try using Google's free DNS servers:

8.8.8.8
8.8.4.4​


----------



## JoeU (Jul 1, 2013)

I did go to Google free DNS. One of the big things was a warning that the user should be proficient(I am most likely not.) but willing to try. There was also this warning: 
*Note:* Some ISPs hard-code their DNS servers into the equipment they provide; if you are using such a device, you will not be able to configure it to use Google Public DNS. Instead, you can configure each of the computers connected to the router, as described above.

I only have the one desktop pc with a router?/modem. Does this warning apply to me and if so can I find out if my server is hard-coded in?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Click Start > Control Panel > (View by: Small icons) > Network and Sharing Center > Local Area Connection > Properties > Internet Protocol Version 4 (TCP/IPv4) > Properties > select "Use the following DNS server addresses:" > type "8.8.8.8" (not the quotes) in the box to the right of "Preferred DNS server:" > type "8.8.4.4" (not the quotes) in the box to the right of "Alternate DNS server:" > OK > Close > Close.


----------



## JoeU (Jul 1, 2013)

Thank you---I think. What exactly does this do? and is there a recovery position if it goes South?

Thank you for your interest and time on this issue.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

It uses Google's free DNS servers instead of your ISPs.

To reset it back to automatic: Click Start > Control Panel > (View by: Small icons) > Network and Sharing Center > Local Area Connection > Properties > Internet Protocol Version 4 (TCP/IPv4) > Properties > select "Obtain DNS server address automatically:" > OK > Close > Close.


----------



## JoeU (Jul 1, 2013)

I did insert the google DNSs as you instructed then restarted my pc and attempt to sign on the internet. First alert says "This page can't be displayed." I then go to the troubleshooter which gives the notice " Windows can't communicate with the device or resource (primary DNS server)". 

Somehow someway Verizon(my phone provider) has my ISP(Juno) and me hostage with this DNS issue. Juno claims that Verizon claims there is a billing issue that is causing this. When I call Verizon they say there is no billing issues and haven't been since 2003. Go figure.

Happy 4th

Joe

Thx again for trying. 





























somehow


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

the message dns server unavailable has nothing to do with dns or what dns server you are using.

its a message saying you don't have internet access and hence can't access a dns server.

Juno is lying. Verizon is a service on top of the dsl service. If it was Verizon you wouldn't have phones but you would have internet.

Not seeing Juno providing phone service at all
DSL Internet Service - Affordable High-Speed Internet Provider - Juno


----------



## JoeU (Jul 1, 2013)

I agree with most of your msg. I do have and always did have phones but now I can access the internet with dial-up service which is so sloooow.

I am stll confused becuz it seems that Verizon is providing the DNS server to Juno, or at least that's what they are telling me and they are dragging their feet on the DSL reconnect.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Do you have phone service?

Are you writing down the Juno's techs names that are telling you this stuff? You should.

I am not getting why if your DSL is disconnected they are telling you its a dns issue. Verizon isn't in charge of dns since juno should be doing that.

If you connect directly to the Juno modem do you get internet? If not post the results of a ipconfig /all for review when connected to the modem [this assumes modem and router are two different devices]


----------



## JoeU (Jul 1, 2013)

Yes I have Verizon phone service(see previous notes)
I have written down some of Juno tech names but I don't see the value.
Apparently Verizon is in control of the DNS or at least that's what I'm told.
The Juno modem is connected to my pc and my phone connection and yes I get DSL internet when all is working.
"If not post the results of a ipconfig /all for review when connected to the modem [this assumes modem and router are two different devices] " I'm not sure what you are asking me to do here or how.
I do have have a Juno modem but I don't have a separate router and I don't know if the modem has a dual function.
Thanks for your input on this issue.

Joe


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Usually with dsl that supports phone service you have a filter on the line that you connect the phone(s) to. This allows you to have internet and phone service.

If Juno is your DSL provider they would also be providing the phone service [no mention on their site of this service].

Now Verizon provided phone wireless service as seen in this link
Set Your Location

One is a 4g router but doesn't connect to DSL. The other doesn't use your broadband service. So what is it you have from Verizon?

Concerning:

#2: if the techs are giving you misinformation you would talk to their supervisor and complain. This is the value of these notes.

#3: Are your Verizon phones voice over ip phones? If not they are not using DNS at all. By posting the results of a ipconfig /all from a pc it would be easy to see what you are set to for DNS and whose dns it is.

#4/5 post the results of a ipconfig /all from your connected pc and that will begin to give us a clue to your configuration.


----------



## JoeU (Jul 1, 2013)

#2 I don't bother wit techs but go direct to supervisor.

#3 I don't know what this means "voice over ip phones" but I would be surprised if its anything other than a normal phone

#4/5 I don't know what this means either "post the results of a ipconfig /all from your connected pc"

You are talking to someone familiar with only basic terminology here.

Thanks Joe


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Joe there is this great thing called web searching. Google for example. If you don't know something like what a ipconfig /all is about google it.

Let me google that for you

There are two phone types:
analog
VoIP [voice over ip]

Regular phones uses a POTS service. Plain old telephone service - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
VoIP requires a network.
Voice over IP - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

What I am not getting here is how your phone service is configured. You mention Verizon but you say you have DSL which unless "naked" comes with a analog phone line/number. This would mean you are not using Verizon for your phone service. Hence my not having a clear picture of your configuration.

Only person that can tell me this is you. How about you look at your bills for Verizon and Juno and list what services they are providing [phone number without area code] as well as the ipconfig /all?


----------



## HammadCA (May 15, 2016)

Using Google's DNS or OPENVPN dns is the last thing one can does. First try the below things, they can resolve this "dns server might not be available" problem permanently:

- Flush DNS, open command prompt and type this command* ipconfig /flushdns *and press enter.

- Reset your router, there is a button or a hole on its back, insert a pin and press and it will get reset in few seconds. After that configure its settings, use your router's user manual or call your ISP's support.

- Changing your IP address can also resolve the issue, but it's a temporary solution so I'd not recommend this one.

If nothing works then check out this official manual to set Google DNS as your default DNS.

I hope this helps.


----------

